# 24 - 5:00pm to 7:00pm (two all new episdoes) 3/6/06 *Spoilers Inherant*



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm happy they're double dosing me tonight. Let the fun begin!


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

It's not about the double dosing, it's all about the return of ...


Spoiler



the mountain lion, cause obviously Kim wouldn't go anywhere without the mountain lion


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Updating a bit as I watch..

Bill checks in on Tony Almeda and tells him to rest up, while ignoring any information about the already dead Michelle.

The Lynn (Rudy/Hobbit) keycard makes a reappearance...

The first lady tells Aaron that the Prez knew of the pending motorcade attack...

Robocop has Jack on his trail, though Robocop thinks Jack is dead.

How nice of the bad guys to mark the schematics with a time stamp to tell us all when the attack will happen, as well as where. Standard TV bad guys, and/or lazy writers. Yick.

Tony gets to see the photos of Michelle dead on the ground. Nice images (Google Earth perhaps?  )

Back at the compound, the Russian Prez knows that something is not right with the first lady, but Logan blames depression. I bet that will start a mental illness protest by some 

The keycard issue makes an appearance again as the Hobbit/Rudy gets Buchanon to give him a moment to make a phone call. Only $20k for the value on the card? Seems low, but then again druggies don't much care about the real values of things like secure access to an important building...

Edgar takes a break between downing the burgers to figure out where the schematic is from. But is it a red herring or the real location?

Hmmm, another segment without Jack featured. Are they trying to give us the impression it's actually taking a while for him to get across town, or is he busy out trying to get rid of any potential mountain lions or traps that Kim might fall into?

Jack finally gets to Robocop's house, but it seems that robocop isn't there. CTU (Audrey) tells Jack that they got the intel about the hospital. The hospital folks conveniently tell us that they need a long time to get the building evac'd, setting up an impossible scenario of course.

Now Jack threatens Robocop's wife to get to his computer. Nice that she recognizes the ghost that is in front of her, but she plays stupid about the computer access for a bit, telling Jack he won't shoot her.

Meanwhile, back at the compound, Aaron gets thanked by the first lady. Will she tell Aaron the truth again, or will she play crazy first lady....

Oh, no need, Mike Novick comes in to break up the fun and keeps more details from coming out, at least temporarily. Now Novick makes threatening accusations towards Aaron, as if Aaron would ever do anything wrong.

Back to the hospital. Hmm, no gas masks as they go in? Come on Curtis wake up.

Bad guy calls in to the boss baddy to let him know that the good guys are evac'ing the hospital. Again, if you know the plan is busted, why continue? Oh, because there is still several hours to go, right....

The Russian Intel comes through with the name of the baddy, Jack is still trying to find the info on the computer, but of course the wife of robocop probably gave him access to the wrong stuff....

Oh, never mind, Chloe had to poke more to find the data, a nice convenient shadow drive. I'm sure she'll open a socket and get more data from there once she uses her leet hacking skillz to get the data.

Viktor is now a confirmed hostile as he tries to get into the ventillation system. Time to set up the cannister. Oh, a nice countdown clock... 10 minutes and counting until the bomb goes off. Viktor gets shot (of course) before he could be interrogated. Nice shot, but pretty stupid to kill a possible lead so quickly. (Standard practice within 24 land though, isn't it?)

Now the gas masks come out... 10 minutes was 2 or 3 minutes ago, so apparently there isn't much time left before the cannister goes boom.

{whew}... lots of stuff happening tonite, at least so far {end whew}

Robocop comes into the house just in time to start telling his wife it was time to pack up and run away....

Hmmm, I think Mrs. bad guy is about to get shot just to put some pressure on the bad guy (Robocop). Never mind her getting shot, she's gonna shoot robocop herself. Ooops, nope, back to the wifey getting shot.

Time to transport Mrs. Robo over to CTU.

Remote timing display shows 1 minute, time to move the cannister to the containment unit... 60 secs (now that they found the remote display so they can see, as it they didn't think to check the dead hostile before that time).

The hospital is safe (barely).

Back to the keycard issue... One dead sister and her idiot boyfriend. So much for getting $20k.

{on to the second hour}

The Pres. gets a briefing... Tony is asking for Bill Buchanon again, and uh oh, Kim Bauer shows up at CTU. Audrey volunteers to tell Kim about Jack.

Kim has the blonde look going on... time for the news about Jack.

The Veep finally makes an appearance, though gee, how silly to have the Veep show up at the same place that the President is in a time of national emergency. The Veep starts setting himself up as someone that is a bit gung ho. Think Rod Stieger in Mars Attacks  Martial law is coming, though we aren't gonna call it that. 

The keycard comes into play as the baddy slips into CTU. Are we taking odds on whether or not Robocop gets killed by this baddy before he can say anything?

How about Odds that the Veep is in on the whole thing?

{ must continue to turn off brain to watch the show... must continue to turn off brain.... {Homer Simpson voice} yummm, brains {end Homer Simpson voice}}

So we waste several minutes with Jack and Kim trying to make ammends, but they aren't gonna patch things up right now...

Time for the med-enchanced interrogation to commence, but here's the bad guy just in time to perhaps intervene. Server room and ventilation area time. Gee, who'd have guess that CTU would be a target for the bad guys?

Another diversion with Tony Almeda. This time begging a bit for Christopher Anderson to be punished... hmmm, are we getting the seeds for Anderson to be killed off by Tony for revenge? Eh, could be....

Robocop is apparently able to (as Jack says) endure an inhuman amount of pain to hide his secrets... time for the pain train and the meds (apparently).

The clock shows up again, 30 minutes left, and that pesky ventillation area hasn't come back into play yet. Centox gas and CTU, a good match anyone?

Back from the commercials (with the Xmen 3 commercial still to come)...

Mike Novick starts to ask the first lady for help to avoid the illegal declaration of martial law.

Back to the air ventillation system issue. Ooops, someone is apparently seeing something going on. Environmental system issue is picked up, but Edgar blows off the poor gal that discovered the issue. More time, the bad guys needs just a little more time, right?

The first lady comes back to get President Weasel, I mean Logan, to do the right thing... The question is will he, or won't he?

Poor Carrie, she finds the cannister, but sacrifices her life as she tries to make a cell phone call. Could see that one from a mile away. I'm just surprised the color on my TV was so bad. I could have sworn she wasn't wearing a Red Shirt 

{ Time for the X3 preview. Not bad. Might be fun to see when it hits DVD... }

Oh, so the remote timers can count down from 15 minutes. CTU becomes one of the next targets for sure.

Bill Buchanon tells Lynn that his sister is dead now. Can't find the cannisters that quickly, but the cops can certainly find the dead bodies that will distract from the story a bit. Lynn lets the key card issue come out. Time to find out that someone got into CTU. Lets see, key card is used when it's not supposed to be. Carrie hasn't come back. Those are what are known as "clues."

Locked down. But locked in with no time to go before the cannister goes off. Hope they have lots of gas masks in the CTU building.

Plenty of surveillance to show where the baddie went, but he keeps knocking out the cameras. Jack knows where he is though. Ooops, another dead bad guy. Another remote timer found. PDA. Schematics of the CTU building. Edgar is in the area with Carrie in time to find the cannister, but it's too late, and Edgar doesnt' see the cannister. Time for the Centox to run through the ventillation system.

Lock down the whole of CTU, but only some of the rooms are sealed.

How many people are gonna die now? Ooops, Edgar is on the outside. I'm betting Edgar sucks down several big gulps, I mean breaths, at a time. Sorry Edgar. Chloe gets to watch him fall.

Hmmm, I wonder what the half-life is on Centox gas and how long it will take to clear the ventillation system on the sealed rooms? Guess we all get to tune in next week to find out.

{ Ooops, another funny commercial to watch... not sure it's national, but Miss Piggy in the Jessica Simpson Pizza Hut Cheesey bites commercial role is pretty funny... }


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

RIP Edgar Stiles - we hardly knew ye


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Edgar.....Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh my God they killed Edgar. The bastards!

Why couldn't they have sacrificed Kimmy to the Mountain Lion God? That would've saved them.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

ireland967 said:


> RIP Edgar Stiles - we hardly knew ye


Maybe they can send him off to the next season of Celebrity Fit Club (or whatever that show is called)....

Speaking of which, (in spoiler tags for those that don't want info on soon to be returning, very popular HBO show):



Spoiler



This week's Entertainment Weekly (with the Sopranos on the cover) mentions that one of the Sopranos crew -- bit player, not main character -- was in that show this last year and lost a lot of weight. I'm wondering how that will be explained when the show returns, which is only a short time away now....


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Poor Edgar...


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Awesome show! However, did it not occur to these people to shut down the ventalation systems??


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nice X-Men 3 trailer.

I wonder how many episodes they can stretch the "getting out of CTU alive" storyline for.


----------



## djheini (Jul 26, 2002)

Next week's preview spoilers:



Spoiler



Who do you think is going to make the ultimate sacrifice? I think it's Lynn, it would be very George Mason-ish



And this country seems doomed, since the 4 important people in charge at the retreat are Mr. Doofus President, Mr. "Martial Law" Vice President, the crazy First Lady and Mike "Stab you in the back" Novic.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Todd said:


> Awesome show! However, did it not occur to these people to shut down the ventalation systems??


Or to actually scan that dude's briefcase to begin with...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Well, he went through the executive entrance. They can carry anything through the executive entrance.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I got teary eyed .....I'm such a sap. 

I thought it was a nice touch at the end that when they had the final number countdown after we saw Edgar die, that they did not use the bing BING bing BING sound.....just silence. Again, a nice touch.

I thought the tension level was back at a great level.

I do have to admit, it was nice to see Elisha back......


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Nice X-Men 3 trailer.
> 
> I wonder how many episodes they can stretch the "getting out of CTU alive" storyline for.


I think they won't have to stretch it too long......I think taking out CTU was part of the plan all along.....to allow them to take the "final action", without the hinderance of CTU tracking them. This leads me to believe that someone besides Robocop is in charge, someone who has great knowledge of CTU..........


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Kim being on the show is synonymous with life threatening disaster for herself. Talk about showing up at the wrong time.... again! LOL


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

jlb said:


> I thought it was a nice touch at the end that when they had the final number countdown after we saw Edgar die, that they did not use the bing BING bing BING sound.....just silence. Again, a nice touch.


Is this the first time in the series that they've done that?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

And that boyfriend of hers... "Geez... no wonder you've got problems?" 

I was hoping for the silent count as well and glad that they did it. Only been done twice before (as far as I can remember).



Spoiler



Was the holding room sealed? If so, then I can see that Lynn would be the one... but I am thinking that it will be Tony



And I thought that the X3 trailer was ok...


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Boot said:


> Is this the first time in the series that they've done that?


Not the first time, but the first time in a while... possibly Chappelle's death in Season 3?

For more "silent clock" moments from past seasons, here's a google for ya:
Google: 24 silent clock


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Boot said:


> Is this the first time in the series that they've done that?


Twice before... Spoilers for those that haven't seen previous seasons



Spoiler



First Season, last episode - When Jack's wife was dead
2nd or 3rd Season, midway through - When George Mason left CTU... we all know that he was going to die. But what we didn't know was how.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Bring back Kim and kill Edgar???

I am not officially NOT WATCHING this show anymore

EVER

However I'm sure by next Monday I'll be back...

I almost cried....


----------



## djheini (Jul 26, 2002)

Spoiler






cheerdude said:


> Was the holding room sealed? If so, then I can see that Lynn would be the one... but I am thinking that it will be Tony






I remember that Chloe said there were three rooms they could seal off, the situation room, the clinic's isolation room and another room that I don't remember.



Spoiler



But Lynn was one of the possible people shown during the teaser


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

got this link in an email...some are pretty funny (some not).....and i dont even watch

top reasons jack bauer is the man

if it was posted before sorry....i dont read these threads...figured i'd pass it on to fans


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

R.I.P. Edgar

So we got two new characters: Vice President Big Head and Kim's boyfriend Dr. Evil Goatee.

Not only did Edgar send that poor girl off to be murdered but if he'd have had one less cheeseburger at lunch he would have been quick and nimble enough to make it to safety.


----------



## njtaz (Feb 22, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> And that boyfriend of hers... "Geez... no wonder you've got problems?"
> 
> I was hoping for the silent count as well and glad that they did it. Only been done twice before (as far as I can remember).
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm thinking its going to be Tony as well.



I can't believe they killed Edgar. I know you can never be sure who they may kill and you knew that the girl checking on the warning alarm was going to get it, but poor Edgar didn't even know what was going to happen.

They said on the news he didn't know until about a week ago that he was going to get killed? Anyone else hear that?


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Poor Edgar... What was going on with Kim's chin? I guess she did not have time for better make up. That's the problem with HDTV you can see all the flaws..


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

BOO! They killed Edgar! How COULD they?!?! 

But it was a cool 2 hours.

And the X-trailer was much better than I expected from Ratner.

... but am still upset about Edgar ...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Awesome when Jack shot Miriam. Even more awesome when Edgar bought it. They get can't act, and now we don't have to worry about it.

And man, this show is really pulling in the genre actors! Sean Astin, Ray Wise and Peter Weller (both of RoboCop), JoBeth Williams, Julian Sands, James Morrison, Carlos Bernard, Roger Cross. All good stuff!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh yeah, and how could I forget C. Thomas!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

bdowell said:


> How nice of the bad guys to mark the schematics with a time stamp to tell us all when the attack will happen, as well as where. Standard TV bad guys, and/or lazy writers. Yick.


Or you missed the line earlier in the episode when the lead bad guy said "Make sure you make them think [the hospital] is our primary target."

Misted up a little for Edgar too.

Lynn was in holding. I guess he's not going to pay for the intrusion.

How long are they going to be locked up in there? There has to be serious consequences for this setup. The terrorists are going to have to do a big attack.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Man, Chloe is like the Rodney McKay of CTU. There's nothing she can't do with a keyboard.

They wheeled Peter Weller into the hospital area where Tony is. Gee, let me guess what's going to happen there...


----------



## njtaz (Feb 22, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Man, Chloe is like the Rodney McKay of CTU. There's nothing she can't do with a keyboard.
> 
> They wheeled Peter Weller into the hospital area where Tony is. Gee, let me guess what's going to happen there...


She can pretty much do it all. Though I thought for a minute she was going to crack under the pressure with everyone yelling at her.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

The thing with Tony is setup a little too obviously and I really don't go the route of greiving housewife with him. They've already done that on this show, with a greiving housewife (or such) and I don't really see bad-ass Tony like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Peter Weller is dead meat, since he's locked down in a room with Tony, who knows that he's responsible for his wife's murder...


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Info on the 24 silent clock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_clock_(24)

Tony is going to kick the **** out of him


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tomm1079 said:


> Info on the 24 silent clock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_clock_(24)


Did that site just screw up?

They said it has been used 5 times...

But only list 4 times.

Do they know something?

_Edit: My bad... didn't see the double reference in Day 3_

I too got a tear in an eye for Edgar... at least he can now be at peace with his mom.

Hobbit.... He is going to have to do something, or kill himself... If he would have just reported his card missing "like he was supposed to", since he followed the rules and all......

Guess we are going to have to wait to find out the fate of Curtis


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

How exactly does one sell a keycard to terrorists? Ebay?


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

It's going to take me a while to see a Vice President and not Leland Palmer.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Since when does anyone like Edgar? I was glad he bit it.



Spoiler



I think the bearded guy is gonna bite it. That little preview so much reminded me of the AD bit "One of these people will die!" and it was the old racist lady they flashed. Why even bother including such a bit person?


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Guess we are going to have to wait to find out the fate of Curtis


Curtis is not in the building, right? He should be either at the Hospital or returning, right?


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I'm very sorry that they killed Edgar. I kind of thought he was going to die a Spock death, to be honest. But his death was sad.


In unrelated news, shares of Taco Bell are down 5 5/8ths in very heavy trading.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Bars & Tone said:


> It's going to take me a while to see a Vice President and not Leland Palmer.


Agreed. I yelled "Twin Peaks"! at my wife when I saw him... still not sure she got it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Talk about agonizingly slow. Two hours that could've been compressed into 4 minutes. Well, make that one hour and 56 minutes that could've been compressed into 4 minutes plus 4 minutes that deserved the whole 4 minutes on their own.

Now, hopefully we can be done with any possibility there's moles in CTU again, right?

This show has turned into a big piece of garbage. Manny Coto is now on my avoid-any-project-he's-involved-with list. And 24 is most likely a goner for me after this season ends unless they come up with some brand new premise because they've obviously completely run out of ideas for this premise.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

They could at least spare L.A. _another_ horrific day of terrorists & mayhem, and move it to another metropolitan city. Poor, poor L.A. 

As for who gets it next week, I'm gonna go with Red Shirt/Goatee guy. He's only had what, 3 lines? And he's already on my last nerve. I say Jack carves him out like a Halloween pumpkin & uses his carcass to crawl though the toxic gas to safety. 

RIP Edgar, sleep well and dream of large women.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mr. Happypants said:


> They could at least spare L.A. _another_ horrific day of terrorists & mayhem, and move it to another metropolitan city. Poor, poor L.A.


That's exactly what I was hoping after I saw the Season 5 prequel that was, IIRC, supposedly set in Chicago. I was kind of hoping the events would take place there. We could see the Chicago CTU office, and still get to feature some of the LA CTU officers that we are familiar with via telephone, or even some of them in person (fly them there, or have like one or two familiar faces transfered from LA to Chicago, or something).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

itstrue said:


> Curtis is not in the building, right? He should be either at the Hospital or returning, right?


I guess you are right....

I don't think we saw him return yet from the Hospital...



Spoiler



Kinda confused by the "commercial" for 24, that showed Jack and Curtis in a parking lot.... Not sure if that was a very advance preview, or something from previous seasons


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought most people wanted Edgar dead... I didn't really mind him.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Given a choice I woulda prefered Chloe bit it, she is always so rude and snippy to people, I've always waited for Edgar to snap back at her and tell her

spoilering it cause it might be considered off color....



Spoiler



if she wasn't such a ***** all the time she might get laid by someone who wasn't doing it because he was assigned to do it based on drawing the short straw.



but alas I won't see that day.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

They are really telegraphing their every move...either that, or 4+ season of watching this show has fine tuned my ability to see just about every plot turn before it happens. Still entertaining, I just feel bad that I know most of what will occur next week.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

I will miss Edgar... he was my third favorite on the show behind jack and audrey.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh yeah, and how could I forget C. Thomas!


I saw his name in the opening credits but don't recall noticing him in the show. What part did he play?

Can't say I'm all that sad that Edgar is gone. I just never really bought into his character. I'd be sad if Chloe bit it because she is the comic relief on this show, but Edgar just always seemed dumb.

So when Henderson kept telling Jack that he "can't" tell him where the nerve gas is, do we think he's protecting some big secret, or is it possible that he really doesn't know? I'm not saying he wasn't involved, but perhaps he wasn't aware that Bierko would keep the stuff in the U.S. and has no idea how to contact him or what his agenda is.

I thought it was interesting that Kim, who supposedly has hit rock bottom in the last 18 months looked more composed and professional than at any point previously in the series. When they said she'd hit rock bottom, I thought she was going to show up all strung out looking like Hobbit's sister.

Speaking of which, how dumb is that guy? You make a deal with a terrorist to sell him something and you really expect he's going to show up with money and just let you walk away?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Also, I don't know where Toluca Lake is, but I'm betting that the LA folks will tell us that it's nowhere near where Jack was and him driving there in less than 20 minutes at 5:30 in the afternoon is a complete fantasy, as usual.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I saw his name in the opening credits but don't recall noticing him in the show. What part did he play?


He was Kim's goatee wearing boyfriend/therapist.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Talk about agonizingly slow. Two hours that could've been compressed into 4 minutes. Well, make that one hour and 56 minutes that could've been compressed into 4 minutes plus 4 minutes that deserved the whole 4 minutes on their own.
> 
> Now, hopefully we can be done with any possibility there's moles in CTU again, right?
> 
> This show has turned into a big piece of garbage. Manny Coto is now on my avoid-any-project-he's-involved-with list. And 24 is most likely a goner for me after this season ends unless they come up with some brand new premise because they've obviously completely run out of ideas for this premise.


I now have the "Paint It Black" song parody from Howard Stern in my head. "Wah wah wah wah wah wah"


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm guessing they're going to whack the Hobbit next. It's not like he can really recover his career from this disaster, so they'll get him off the show and let him die w/ dignity. (More than he deserves)


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh yeah, and how could I forget C. Thomas!


You mean "Soul Man!"


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

"I have alwayth been and shall alwayth be your friend. Live long and prothper."
"Thip... out of danger?"

Did you notice that we didn't quite see his body hit the floor? He sort of fell behind the table, cut to Chloe, and then cut to him on the floor. I guess it wasn't in his contract.

And we can't forget the Veep... "Don't touch me, maaan!"

Greg


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

brott said:


> You mean "Soul Man!"


Wolverines!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

OK... since it does seem like these actors have been in other things before..

Except for Peter Weller and Sean Astin, what have the other "bit players" been in?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cheerdude said:


> OK... since it does seem like these actors have been in other things before..
> 
> Except for Peter Weller and Sean Astin, what have the other "bit players" been in?


The VP is most famous (at least in my mind) for playing Laura Palmer's dad, Leland, in Twin Peaks. In season 2 he dyed his hair stark white so it's weird to see him with black hair again 

Of course it's also weird to see him not as a possessed, crazed, murderer


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Anybody besides me have the sneaking suspicion that VP "Palmer" is in cahoots with Bierko and planning a _coup d'etat?_


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> The VP is most famous (at least in my mind) for playing Laura Palmer's dad, Leland, in Twin Peaks. In season 2 he dyed his hair stark white so it's weird to see him with black hair again
> 
> Of course it's also weird to see him not as a possessed, crazed, murderer


He was also in Robocop with Peter Weller. I'll go down my list from earlier:

Sean Astin: LOTR
Ray Wise: see above
Peter Weller: RoboCop, Odyssey 5
JoBeth Williams: Poltergeist
Julian Sands: Stargate SG-1 (among other things)
James Morrison: Space: Above and Beyond
Carlos Bernard: Babylon 5
Roger Cross: Stargate SG-1

and I forgot:

Geraint Wyn Davies: Nick Knight (? some vampire/cop show)
William Devane: Stargate SG-1

I'm sure if you hit up IMDB these people have been in more "genre" stuff, too.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Awesome when Jack shot Miriam. Even more awesome when Edgar bought it.


Finally, someone that's not all sentimental about Edgar! I actually applauded when he bought it! That guy has been SO annoying for two years, I'm glad to finally see him go! :up:

I was very surprised when Jack shot the lady in the leg, but it was the right thing to do to try and get Robocop to talk. Unfortunately, it didn't work.

Cheryl


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Regarding the keycard: I can only assume the terrorists found his sister and told the boyfriend how to work the entire thing as a setup. I'm sure if sis knew the keycard was the goal she probably wouldn't go along with it. But just say they will rob him, she could deal with as long as 'he didn't get hurt.'

I'm assuming the VP used to be the speaker of the house? We are going deep on the bench here aren't we? I think logan welcomes his presence because he can legitimately blame everything on him since it's going to be his ideas from now on.

While lynn wasn't my favorite, it sure stinks that they are saving the terrorist and just forgot about him. Edgar giving his life while showing care about another person is the sort of thing i'd expect from him. Tis a shame he didn't listen to her in the first place about the alarm and wrote it off. Which by the way would be uncharacteristic for HE would be the one usually following up a 'dead end' lead if he thought it was important. And those people who didn't like edgar, do you like chloe? I think they are in essence the same. I like her because she always talks back to the boss and stands up for herself and is always (mostly) right. Also edgar started going against protocol recently so i can respect that.

Mrs logan apparently is a closet smoker but mike would have had to see the smoke. Why would they be showing that to us now? Certainly the secret service knows she smokes as someone has to give them to her. 

The whole thing with her holding erins hand was a tad overplayed. I dont see the reason for it except maybe to have erin/ms prez gang up on the prez if she confirms again that she knew about this. And if she does, who does he go to? the VP? congress? the press? 

Loved how the assistant stood up to the prez when he was trying to get in to see his wife. She specifically left orders against you sir. Classic!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> And those people who didn't like edgar, do you like chloe?


I hated Edgar because Louis Lombard is a bad actor.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

newsposter said:


> The whole thing with her holding erins hand was a tad overplayed.


I remember that from the previews, I think, and that's why I thought she was going to start an affair with Aaron. Now I think that would be SO cool and just what the idiot President deserves!



newsposter said:


> Loved how the assistant stood up to the prez when he was trying to get in to see his wife. She specifically left orders against you sir. Classic!


Yeah, but she let Mike Novak right in to cajole the First Lady. That is SO stupid! Stand up to the President, but let his lacky right in so he can totally snow the First Lady. As well as scaring Aaron for "daring" to let the First Lady hold his hand. :down:

Cheryl


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

dswallow said:


> This show has turned into a big piece of garbage. Manny Coto is now on my avoid-any-project-he's-involved-with list. And 24 is most likely a goner for me after this season ends unless they come up with some brand new premise because they've obviously completely run out of ideas for this premise.


And yet, you'll stay here with your poisonous posts and try to ruin things. Man, you are one unhappy person Doug, give it a rest.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

hefe said:


> Still entertaining, I just feel bad that I know most of what will occur next week.


You've already figured out the next SEVEN SEASONS?!?!?


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

actually, i'm hoping agent pierce ends up on the west wing finale. he has played a secret service guy on that show too.

as for c. thomas, the only thing i remember him is when he was on as the world turns, like a million years ago. recolect, he played a younget tom hughes!

EDITED: not having any luck confirming this on the web but i'm almost positive he was a kid when he was on.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

No tears for Edgar from me. And I applauded when that annoying hosebag sister got it in the head. She was very tough to look at.



dswallow said:


> This show has turned into a big piece of garbage. Manny Coto is now on my avoid-any-project-he's-involved-with list. And 24 is most likely a goner for me after this season ends


Why wait?


----------



## beldar (Feb 27, 2001)

No one could have anticipated that terrorists would attack CTU headquarters.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

beldar said:


> No one could have anticipated that terrorists would attack CTU headquarters.


Now Jack's REALLY going to get mad.

Kim Bauer needs to be wearing a black hooded robe and carrying a scythe. Every time she enters CTU people die.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> And yet, you'll stay here with your poisonous posts and try to ruin things. Man, you are one unhappy person Doug, give it a rest.


I'm still watching the piece of garbage hoping for some sort of redemption so I will post my opinions of it here as I see fit. If you don't like it, tough. My opinions on the show are no less important than your own.

Poisonous? Jeez.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Why wait?


Because I've watched every season so far and every show so far this season; I plan to see it through to the end.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

dswallow said:


> I'm still watching the piece of garbage hoping for some sort of redemption so I will post my opinions of it here as I see fit. If you don't like it, tough. My opinions on the show are no less important than your own.
> 
> Poisonous? Jeez.


Why would you watch something that you call a piece of garbage? If it's that bad why do you waist your time.... I just don't understand it. And you say this will be your last season.. I'm willing to bet you will be back next year saying the same crap about the new season.... Why don't you just keep track of these posts so you can copy and paste next year... you won't have to spend time typing?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's kind of funny to know Doug actually sits down to watch something he doesn't like. I mean, I would never sit down to watch Skating with Celebrities.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It's kind of funny to know Doug actually sits down to watch something he doesn't like. I mean, I would never sit down to watch Skating with Celebrities.


.....and last night was 2 hours.....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Lopey said:


> Why would you watch something that you call a piece of garbage? If it's that bad why do you waist your time.... I just don't understand it. And you say this will be your last season.. I'm willing to bet you will be back next year saying the same crap about the new season.... Why don't you just keep track of these posts so you can copy and paste next year... you won't have to spend time typing?


If I don't watch it, it's a whole lot worse than a piece of garbage. "Piece of garbage" is just the low end of the scale of what I do watch.

I still consider it a possibility (albeit maybe very remote) that the writers are so good they've elicited strong opinions against the behavior of many characters because they are going somewhere with it. But barring any intelligence to be found in the writing, they blow things up and it's fun seeing jack say Dammit so much, as well as shooting and/or interrogating people without goody-two-shoes worries.

That alone doesn't in any manner make it a good show, it just makes it somewhat bearable... at least when there's nothing else on to watch.

Why does it make so many of you people so insecure when someone says bad things about 24? Can't accept criticism? Do you really believe the show is masterpeice theater for average folks? Is everyone who watches a given show required to spout praise for every episode regardless of how bad they may be? The first 2 hours of 24 this season were great. Much of the rest hasn't even come close. Even "good shows" like Battlestar Galactica have come under (well deserved) criticism for some of the recent episodes. Nothing is immune from critical review around here.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It's kind of funny to know Doug actually sits down to watch something he doesn't like. I mean, I would never sit down to watch Skating with Celebrities.


Sometimes that category of stuff is simply on in the "background". (24, not Skating with Celebrities). We had a homeowners association meeting recently and we had to rush because everybody (except me) just had to watch Dancing with the Stars. It was scary being in the same room with so many people so intently watching that dreck, able to cite every single thing that's occurred so far on the series like it were an Olympic sport. It was bad enough with it on in the background; I can't imagine how bad it would be if I were forced to pay attention to it.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

dswallow said:


> If I don't watch it, it's a whole lot worse than a piece of garbage. "Piece of garbage" is just the low end of the scale of what I do watch.
> 
> I still consider it a possibility (albeit maybe very remote) that the writers are so good they've elicited strong opinions against the behavior of many characters because they are going somewhere with it. But barring any intelligence to be found in the writing, they blow things up and it's fun seeing jack say Dammit so much, as well as shooting and/or interrogating people without goody-two-shoes worries.
> 
> ...


I don't expect everyone to like every episode that is on.. but I think you have said the same thing every episode so far.. it's a piece of garbage... which makes people wonder why you keep coming back


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I just started watching this show a few episodes back but so glad that fat dude is dead. He was so annoying!!!!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Lopey said:


> I don't expect everyone to like every episode that is on.. but I think you have said the same thing every episode so far.. it's a piece of garbage... which makes people wonder why you keep coming back


You need to pay better attention, then, because I've not done that.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Damn! Now I feel guilty about the jokes I made about Edgar's size. 

Obviously, Mrs Prez decided she wanted a REAL man. Understandable, since her hubby doesn't qualify. He seems to listen to whichever advisor is the dumbest and make the worst possible decisions.

I glad the Hobbit Sister and her guy got snuffed.

Last, but not least, I'm really looking forward to next week!!


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Edger bought it, so does this mean Kim will be back at his screen?


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

rawbi01 said:


> Poor Edgar... What was going on with Kim's chin? I guess she did not have time for better make up. That's the problem with HDTV you can see all the flaws..


You could see the flaws in SD as well, very visable, my wife even comments - "You thing SHE'S hot with all those zits???"

KD


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Loved the 2 hours but I just had a few things that bugged me:

If they knew that the terrorists were going to use the ventalation system at the hospital, then why didn't they just shut that down first? I assume any release of the gas would be drastically slowed without the AC to distribute it throughout the hospital.

Regarding Lynn: This whole "keycard" thing is pretty silly. You must only get 1 card for life or something. I'm sure he wouldn't be the first guy to loose a keycard. And wouldn't SOP be to immediatly deactivate his keycard when he was taken to holding?

Lastly, they specifically showed in a previous episode that guys bag getting scanned.....so how is it that this guy can stroll into CTU with a huge canister of gas in his bag?......executive entrance or not.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I hated Edgar because Louis Lombard is a bad actor.


Couldn't agree with you more here. Bad in Sopranos, bad in this.

Someone asked if someone likes/hates Edgar, do they like/hate Chloe? I hated Edgar and LOVE Chloe, mainly because of this. Mary Lynn R. can act, Louis can't.

KD


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

kdelande said:


> Couldn't agree with you more here. Bad in Sopranos, bad in this...KD


/agree


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

kdelande said:


> Couldn't agree with you more here. Bad in Sopranos, bad in this.
> 
> Someone asked if someone likes/hates Edgar, do they like/hate Chloe? I hated Egar and LOVE Chloe, mainly because of this. Mary Lynn R. can act, Louis can't.
> 
> KD


Exactly!


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

brott said:


> Edger bought it, so does this mean Kim will be back at his screen?


Well, of course she will be. Those hard drives won't refresh themselves, you know!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Question... how did the canister fit in the briefcase?? I maybe wasn't paying attention, but it seemed to me that his case was not large enough.

I was also thinking that it's a VP hostile takeover plot. I think Peter Weller was in on it too. That is why he kept referring to pandora's box. I think he believes (and who wouldn't??) that the VP would be a better president. On the other hand, it is also possible that they will make Peter Weller into the mastermind of the whole thing, Keyser Soze-like.

I'm somewhat in agreement with doug. Every episode he has disliked I also disliked, I think. I liked most of the first several and one or two since then. It really just boils down to the ratio of stupidity versus intelligence. This episode was criminally stupid, except for the final minutes. I don't think there was a single plot development until the final few minutes that did not make me shake my head at the poor writing.

It's because of the final minutes that I will continue to watch just to see where it is going.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Geraint Wyn Davies: Nick Knight (? some vampire/cop show)


IIRC it was called "Forever Knight"


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> He was also in Robocop with Peter Weller. I'll go down my list from earlier:
> 
> Sean Astin: LOTR
> Ray Wise: see above
> ...


You forgot C. Thomas Howell again. He was in Soul Man, The Outsiders and of course Red Dawn (Wolverines!). I remember him in those roles and a few TV shows more recently, but if you IMDB him, you find that he has always kept pretty busy (103 entries) even if it is not headline stuff.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001367/


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Who did carlos bernard play in B5? Julian Sands is also from many movies and is quite a good actor. Peter Weller is really doing a great job acting in 24. I have totally changed my opinion of him.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

GadgetFreak said:


> You forgot C. Thomas Howell again. He was in Soul Man, The Outsiders and of course Red Dawn (Wolverines!). I remember him in those roles and a few TV shows more recently, but if you IMDB him, you find that he has always kept pretty busy (103 entries) even if it is not headline stuff.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001367/


In keeping with the sci-fi/fantasy genre theme, he was in E.T.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hey kim is a human and probably doesn't appreciate anyone commenting on her less than perfect skin. Keep in mind she knew she'd be on tv and if it's still that bad with makeup, imagine what the poor girl looks like without!



pmyers said:


> Loved the 2 hours but I just had a few things that bugged me:
> 
> If they knew that the terrorists were going to use the ventalation system at the hospital, then why didn't they just shut that down first?
> 
> ...


See I suggest those things to my wife during the show and get shot down as 'it's in the script'  I think about things too much.

-----
re: dougs criticisms over the season.....he has publicly stated that he belongs to an HOA so you cant blame him for venting his frustrations from them here and transferring them to TCF  Also, as we all know (with other certain types of posters), responding even to criticize critical post just feeds the flames. You're probably not happy me writing this, right? (point made I hope)


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> Also, I don't know where Toluca Lake is, but I'm betting that the LA folks will tell us that it's nowhere near where Jack was and him driving there in less than 20 minutes at 5:30 in the afternoon is a complete fantasy, as usual.


Actually, from Omnicron (North Hollywood?) to the house was a decent timeline. Toluca Lake is in the San Fernando Valley (same as the mall, the body shop and Omnicron; within a 15-20 mile diameter circle). No traffic, totally feasible, since I believe Jack/Omnicron was in the valley as well.

However, from Toluca Lake to CTU in what, less than 10 minutes, assuming CTU is in Downtown? Maybe at midnight in a landcruiser.

Downtown to the edge of the SF Valley is at least 25 min no traffic. Toluca Lake is another 10-15 min inward.

The hospital in Westwood? about 15 miles from downtown. On the 10W, any day of the week? 30 minutes minimum. Unless CTU has other stations they can deploy from... they were there in like 3 minutes.. no? Maybe they got the local police... but Curtis was there in a flash from CTU IIRC.

Edit: I guess CTU to anywhere is 5 minutes.

Great episodes... Less Logan means better TV.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Who did carlos bernard play in B5? Julian Sands is also from many movies and is quite a good actor. Peter Weller is really doing a great job acting in 24. I have totally changed my opinion of him.


He was a pilot in the B5 movie that was the set up for the Crusade series. All I remember is Sheridan and he were trapped in their chairs on the bridge for some reason.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I can never take Chloe seriously with that puckered lip look.

Everything she comes on the screen, my wife and I always say 'Zoltan'


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

On a slight tangent, since we are talking about who's in what...

President Palmer was in Major League... Cerrano, the voodoo player.

I've seen that movie like 20 times, and I never recognized him. Only realized it after I saw his name in the credits after watching it this weekend on HBO for the 21st time.

Maybe this is old news, but I had no idea.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Question... how did the canister fit in the briefcase?? I maybe wasn't paying attention, but it seemed to me that his case was not large enough.


I thought the same thing, even rewound to go look at the case again.

It was one of those "box" cases, I don't know what they're called. Like the kind you often see a technician carry. It wasn't a thin briefcase. Still, the case looked to be on the small side for one of those cannisters.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Poor Edgar. Who can take his place?

Hey, good thing Kim is on site...she's familiar with all the "protocols."

Time for Kim to save the day!

I'm kind of stuck on what I think will happen to Dr. Barry. Somewhere between certain death and worthlessly irrelevant.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I totally forgot that Kim used to be a CTU socket rocket.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

See what happens when you snarf all the good pastries from the Craft table?
Sorry Edgar.

Apparently he lent too much _Gravitas_ to his role!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

By the way, why did Curtis call for a "soft perimeter" around the hospital?

What good is a soft perimeter when the hard perimeters never work?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> See what happens when you snarf all the good pastries from the Craft table?
> Sorry Edgar.
> 
> Apparently he lent too much _Gravitas_ to his role!


The scene didn't look real to me, he wasn't panting to the point of asthma attack after all that "running" like the big guys do on Celeb Fit Club.

Something bugs me tho, Chloe tells him to get out of the building and he runs back to the control room/situation room. WHY?! It just so happens that he had to go that way from where he was to reach an exit?! As long as it took him to get back there he coulda driven to San Diego....


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

hefe said:


> By the way, why did Curtis call for a "soft perimeter" around the hospital?
> 
> What good is a soft perimeter when the hard perimeters never work?


When I heard that I figured the writers must read our threads here!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hefe said:


> By the way, why did Curtis call for a "soft perimeter" around the hospital?
> 
> What good is a soft perimeter when the hard perimeters never work?


wouldn't soft mean stuff comes out but doesn't go in

and hard means nothing goes in or out

?


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh happy day! Good riddance Edgar! He talked like such a freaking goob.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

newsposter said:


> wouldn't soft mean stuff comes out but doesn't go in
> 
> and hard means nothing goes in or out
> 
> ?


Oh, is that how they work? Somebody tell CTU.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I was cheering when Edgar bit the dust... and yes, I love Chloe.

I was cringing at C. Thomas Howell's presence. Something tells me he's going to cause Kim to be in peril at some point, or maybe he'll lose a limb. Speaking of losing limbs, maybe Chase left Kim because he feared for his other hand.

So the FLOTUS has a thing for Aaron, or vice verse? The way they were holding hands implied a past relationship to me

As for the scenes from next week


Spoiler



I think it will be Lynn who bites it next week. This whole fiasco at CTU was entirely his fault. If he had reported that he lost his card when it actually happened there would have been no way for the bad guy to get the cannister into CTU.



Have I mentioned lately how much I enjoy this show?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> President Palmer was in Major League... Cerrano, the voodoo player.


He also was a Nurse/Staff member in the Metal Ward, that "Murdock" stayed in for the A-Team (Season 1, episode where they had the Pets running around in the hallway) .... just watched it a couple weeks back.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I did NOT recognize C. Thomas Howell (was he Barry?) or Jobeth Williams. (Still don't recall who she was...)


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

hefe said:


> I did NOT recognize C. Thomas Howell (was he Barry?) or Jobeth Williams. (Still don't recall who she was...)


C. Thomas is looking pretty gaunt these days. And you'll be floored when you realize Miriam is JoBeth! (Miriam is RoboCop's wife)


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Langree said:


> As long as it took him to get back there he coulda driven to San Diego....


Very nice...


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

speedcouch said:


> I was very surprised when Jack shot the lady in the leg, but it was the right thing to do to try and get Robocop to talk. Unfortunately, it didn't work.


The look on her face when she got shot was awesome... I was LOL. I knew Jack should, but I didn't think he would, especially since they seemed friendly and they looked after Kim and all.

Two coldblooded people using whatever means necessary... Jack shoots a friend, and Robocop letting his wife get tortured... what a showdown.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Well, this is my first season watching 24, and I am liking it. I missed the first hour last night, so it was good to catch the recap at the beginning of this thread. 

You guys may be able to predict every plot twist, but to a newbie like me I do not see them coming.

If I was Jack Bauer, that timer would have to click off about ten minutes for me to squeeze in a bathroom break or two. Does that guy wear Depends, or what? 

Interesting observations from everybody. I also did not recognize C. Thomas Howell or Jobeth Williams.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

getreal said:


> Well, this is my first season watching 24, and I am liking it. I missed the first hour last night, so it was good to catch the recap at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> You guys may be able to predict every plot twist, but to a newbie like me I do not see them coming.
> 
> ...


The lack of potty breaks in Jack's day has been brought up here before


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

getreal said:


> If I was Jack Bauer, that timer would have to click off about ten minutes for me to squeeze in a bathroom break or two. Does that guy wear Depends, or what?


Standard-issue CTUndies... you're issued them when you walk into any CTU office. This is why bathrooms won't be an issue being locked in the conference room.

Get me a hacksaw.

Greg


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I recognized both C. Thomas and JoBeth immediately - I guess I'm good at that.

To me, JoBeth will always be Karen from The Big Chill, and C.Thomas will always be the victim of The Hitcher (eating the french fry that was really a finger).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Why would someone who was framed help his accusers child? Maybe she's part of the plot after all !!


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> C. Thomas is looking pretty gaunt these days. And you'll be floored when you realize Miriam is JoBeth! (Miriam is RoboCop's wife)


I recognized CTH, but only because I watched about 10 minutes of the recent War of the Worlds adaptation he was in (before deleting it...) this past weekend. But I _completely_ failed to recognize JoBeth Williams... wow.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

JoBeth Williams = Mother from Poltergeist


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

Paperboy2003 said:


> JoBeth Williams = Mother from Poltergeist


Oh, wow. Ok, now I can put a name to a face hah


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> I recognized CTH, but only because I watched about 10 minutes of the recent War of the Worlds adaptation he was in (before deleting it...) this past weekend. But I _completely_ failed to recognize JoBeth Williams... wow.


Same here on all counts, but I think I lasted 20 minutes on War of the Worlds.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Langree said:


> The scene didn't look real to me, he wasn't panting to the point of asthma attack after all that "running" like the big guys do on Celeb Fit Club.
> 
> Something bugs me tho, Chloe tells him to get out of the building and he runs back to the control room/situation room. WHY?! It just so happens that he had to go that way from where he was to reach an exit?! As long as it took him to get back there he coulda driven to San Diego....


I thought Edgar had gone back to check on Carrie before the alarm sounded and Buchanan ordered the evacuation. Therefore, he didn't know how serious the situation was when he came out and thought he should go back to his desk and see what the commotion was about. However, by that time it was too late.

What I want to know is: How did he look into that room and see dead Carrie on the floor and not notice the grate missing from that fan and a flashing canister sitting there?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

So Edgar and Leah Remini can now get started on their new show (KOQ isn't coming back) - _"My Four Chins"_


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Paperboy2003 said:


> JoBeth Williams = Mother from Poltergeist


Wow! Was she the wife Jack shot?

I didn't recognize her at all and that's one of my favorite and most-viewed movies!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> What I want to know is: How did he look into that room and see dead Carrie on the floor and not notice the grate missing from that fan and a flashing canister sitting there?


I thought it was around the corner from where he was. Or at least tucked away in the nook. He didn't have a reason to take the 5 more steps necessary to see the Cannister of Syntox Nerve Gas.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> I thought it was around the corner from where he was. Or at least tucked away in the nook. He didn't have a reason to take the 5 more steps necessary to see the Cannister of Syntox Nerve Gas.


And even if he did, so?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> And even if he did, so?


He would have had some warning as to what was going on. He had no clue CTU was being evacuated. I don't know if it would have changed anything, but maybe he could have pulled a Curtis and run out of the building with the thing. 

But then, he would have died anyways... of a heart attack.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> On a slight tangent, since we are talking about who's in what...
> 
> President Palmer was in Major League... Cerrano, the voodoo player.
> 
> ...


I have also seen that movie 20 times but had no idea he played Ceranno -- that is wild.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

GadgetFreak said:


> You forgot C. Thomas Howell again. He was in Soul Man, The Outsiders and of course Red Dawn (Wolverines!). I remember him in those roles and a few TV shows more recently, but if you IMDB him, you find that he has always kept pretty busy (103 entries) even if it is not headline stuff.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001367/


You forgot his best role as Boy Toy for Jamie Lee Curtis in Grandview USA. He was about 17 and she was 28 or so and looked really good.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

How could you not know CTU was being evacuated? That siren was pretty loud....that and all the people headed for the exits.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pmyers said:


> How could you not know CTU was being evacuated? That siren was pretty loud....that and all the people headed for the exits.


Well, for one... it's CTU; he probably just thought they were just checking the sockets and hit the wrong one, and it probably happens regularly considering how often they keep opening and closing sockets around that place.

And as for so many people heading for the exits -- might've just been time for a smoke.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

pmyers said:


> How could you not know CTU was being evacuated? That siren was pretty loud....that and all the people headed for the exits.


that's true too... especially with the big E on all of the monitors...

But he wouldn't have known what for.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

This article on Edgar was published 2/16. I wonder if he had any idea he was going to get "offed"? And Edgar as a sex symbol? Who woulda thunk it?
Link



> Louis Lombardi: '24' computer geek's fans are female
> 
> Where you've seen him:The Sopranos; EZ Streets; the second Fantasy Island; small roles in Ed Wood, The Usual Suspects
> 
> ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> How could you not know CTU was being evacuated? That siren was pretty loud....that and all the people headed for the exits.


I was thinking that perhaps he was in that room when everyone rushed out so perhaps he didn't realize everyone was evacuating. As for the alarm, how was he supposed to know it was for something instantly lethal? If I were at work, but away from my desk and I heard the fire alarm go off, I'd probably go back to my desk, see if I could tell how serious the threat is, and maybe grab a few personal possessions from my desk.

Another option is that perhaps Edgar was running for the exit and it got sealed before he got there, so he then headed back inside to see if there was anybody left and if they knew where a sealed room was.

Either way, I loved the way they depicted that scene, with the other lady trying to get in first and them not being able to open the door. That way, the second you saw Edgar you knew there was no hope for him. You just had to watch him slowly realize what happened and then fall to the floor.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Let's see.... Edgar should have known about the syntox(sp?) canisters in the hands of terrorists, how many were left, etc.

Let's see, wasn't a canister released in a Mall a few hours before? Wasn't one released at a hospital MINUTES before. Didn't the person tell him something about the ventilation system and then disappear? 

I'm sorry, but the people @ CTU should recognize a threat, patterns, etc. 

And another thing, with so much lethal syntox out there, why didn't EVERYONE at CTU have gas masks???


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah, I know it's in the script, but it completely blows me away that they don't have emergency supplies (gas masks) in the office... and why didn't they just have a big sealable bag they could have thrown the canister in the hospital into? These people are very ineffecient  

Yay!! Edgar's dead!! And that might possibly have been 24's most violent night against women ever  Jack shooting JoBeth in the leg, and her reaction, then the "she'll be in a wheelchair" threatening... priceless. 

Now that they're all locked in the room with Kim, somebody needs to turn to her and yell "YOU'VE ONLY BEEN HERE FOR 5 MINUTES!! 5 MINUTES!!! AND THE WHOLE PLACE IS FUBAR!!!"


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> Let's see.... Edgar should have known about the syntox(sp?) canisters in the hands of terrorists, how many were left, etc.
> 
> Let's see, wasn't a canister released in a Mall a few hours before? Wasn't one released at a hospital MINUTES before. Didn't the person tell him something about the ventilation system and then disappear?
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they don't expect attacks at secure facilities like CTU HQ.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

allan said:


> Yeah, but they don't expect attacks at secure facilities like CTU HQ.


Yeah...because they've _never _ had a mole in CTU.

Or a professional assassin.

Or an outright traitor...

Come to think of it, it seems pretty easy to get into that place.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

Speaking of traitors...whatever happened to Chloe's boytoy? Last I remember, he was still in holding.


----------



## NYCwbyfan (Jan 18, 2005)

jeff92k7 said:


> Speaking of traitors...whatever happened to Chloe's boytoy? Last I remember, he was still in holding.


I think Chloe had him help her out on somethign then fired him and got him escorted out...


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm thinking Edgar's not really dead. After all, he only inhaled enough nerve gas to kill six horses. And since his body mass is well in excess of six horses....!


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

hefe said:


> Yeah...because they've _never _ had a mole in CTU.
> 
> Or a professional assassin.
> 
> ...


Surely your not referring to the assassin that made it into CTU just a few hours ago?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

brott said:


> Surely your not referring to the assassin that made it into CTU just a few hours ago?


The assassin that tried to kill Jack, or the "assassin" that released the gas?



And didn't Chloe bring in Chase's baby in another season? I'm sure the kid didn't have clearance.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

allan said:


> Yeah, but they don't expect attacks at secure facilities like CTU HQ.


CTU is one great big hard perimeter.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

hefe said:


> Come to think of it, it seems pretty easy to get into that place.


It's tougher to get into and out of Costco than it is to get in/out of CTU.

That's part of why I'm sure this will be the last season I'll watch. The repetitive sockets opening and closing, mole/traiter/assasin/whacko in CTU, Jack "I'll do this better alone as long as I yell into the phone" all makes it look more and more like _Groundhog Day _than a action show.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Heck, they are safer out in the field than the LA CTU office.

Some other thoughts:

Even on the TV show GET SMART, Don Adams had to go through several doors to get to Control HQ!! 

At CTU, folks park out in the open and stroll to the EXECUITIVE or Regular entrance. 
There is no excuse for the explosives to be attached to anyones car in a secure parking lot, unless their is another mole around blocking the hostile from cameras. My house has better security than CTU. But then again, terrorists aren't trying to get in!

Correct me on this, but both last nights HOSTILE and earlier in the season (the guy who tried to kill Almeida) entered through the same security guard area. So when di it become the executive entrance. 

Hell, they might as well have CTU HQ in an open air strip mall or swap meet as easy as it is for folks to come and go!!


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

hefe said:


> Yeah...because they've _never _ had a mole in CTU.
> 
> Or a professional assassin.
> 
> Or an outright traitor...


Or a bomb go off inside CTU . . .


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

Was it my imagination or has Kim packed on a few LBs???


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

NoCalME said:


> Was it my imagination or has Kim packed on a few LBs???


I think its your imagination, but I'd lilke to examine her more closely to be sure.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> that's true too... especially with the big E on all of the monitors...
> 
> But he wouldn't have known what for.


How about when Chloe told him on the phone to get out of there because they were ordered to evacuate? I think that should have been a good clue to head for the nearest exit.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

think product tie ins...ziploc is the official bio terror container of ctu


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

We all know Edgar have this love/hate thing going trying to one-up each other in the smarts department. 

For some reason, I imagined Chloe thinking "dumba$$ Edgar, that's what you get " as he dropped to the ground!


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Great two hours!

Two "dumb" moments:

When the helicopter lands at the presidents compound, the gunner on the .50 cal doesn't have any ammunition. 

Also, immediately after an attack on the russian president and first lady, they're just wandering around IN THE ATTACK SITE!!! Even with no available transportation, they're moving out on foot at least into some structure and defend until reinforcements arrive.


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

Not reading this at all, but my TiVo missed these. (Uese IR signal to change channel on DTV box, and the signal was all 8's) How can I get these? Send me a PM, since I'm not going to read here.

Thanks


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I'm assuming the VP used to be the speaker of the house?


Nope. Presidential succession doesn't work that way. Everyone doesn't just move up a rung in the ladder. Someone becomes president based on the order of succession, everyone else stays where they are. If at anytime there is a vacancy in the VP's office, the president nominates someone and upon confirmation by congress (both houses, I think), he becomes VP. All the other offices each have their own process for filling vacancies.

On another note... what the hell happened to C Thomas Howell??? I think he has teh aids.


----------



## xyz (Apr 11, 2002)

busyba said:


> Nope. Presidential succession doesn't work that way. Everyone doesn't just move up a rung in the ladder. Someone becomes president based on the order of succession, everyone else stays where they are. If at anytime there is a vacancy in the VP's office, the president nominates someone and upon confirmation by congress (both houses, I think), he becomes VP. All the other offices each have their own process for filling vacancies.
> 
> On another note... what the hell happened to C Thomas Howell??? I think he has teh aids.


I found this about him. http://www.tvfodder.com/archives/2006/02/c_thomas_howell.shtml

As far as his looks, it's been a long time since the Brat Pack, but IMDB.com has reported that he is still recovering from a 2003 ruptured appendix, which caused him to lose three feet of his intestine -- as well as 45 pounds. This gave him a more "sunken" look, which really worked to his advantage on "ER." He is currently working to put back on some weight and muscle.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NoCalME said:


> Was it my imagination or has Kim packed on a few LBs???


I though the same thing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

chewbaccad said:


> yeah, I know it's in the script, but it completely blows me away that they don't have emergency supplies (gas masks) in the office... and why didn't they just have a big sealable bag they could have thrown the canister in the hospital into? These people are very ineffecient


That's the first thing I said to my wife! Duh.


cowboys2002 said:


> We all know Edgar have this love/hate thing going trying to one-up each other in the smarts department.
> 
> For some reason, I imagined Chloe thinking "dumba$$ Edgar, that's what you get " as he dropped to the ground!


I don't think so...the look on her face was one of sheer terror and grief as Edgar SLAMMED onto the floor.


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> He was also in Robocop with Peter Weller. I'll go down my list from earlier:
> 
> Sean Astin: LOTR
> Ray Wise: see above
> ...


You could also include Robert Rusler, another bit player in this genre.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> He also was a Nurse/Staff member in the Metal Ward, that "Murdock" stayed in for the A-Team (Season 1, episode where they had the Pets running around in the hallway) .... just watched it a couple weeks back.


since we're talking about Palmer's roles-

he was in Heat, as the last minute substitute driver. Remember, he had just gotten the gig as a fry cook while on parole, when DeNiro approached him. That's the only place I'd seen him, so when I first watched 24 and saw he was a pres candidate, it took me a while to accept him in that role


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

BetterYeti said:


> You could also include Robert Rusler, another bit player in this genre.


Who's he?


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Who's he?


Robert Rusler played the assassin sent to kill Tony. He's been on Enterprise, B5, and others.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

chewbaccad said:


> yeah, I know it's in the script, but it completely blows me away that they don't have emergency supplies (gas masks) in the office... and why didn't they just have a big sealable bag they could have thrown the canister in the hospital into? These people are very ineffecient


We had them in my last government office. Everyone got one about a year after 9/11.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

BetterYeti said:


> Robert Rusler played the assassin sent to kill Tony. He's been on Enterprise, B5, and others.


Good call!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Honestly, a pretty slow 2 hours. They could have gotten all that done in a hour. I still enjoyed it, though.

One thing I have issues with is the whole "keycard" scenario. Are we to believe that the head terrorist just kind of threw the CTU attack together in a couple of hours? These canisters were supposed to be in Russia by now, so I don't buy that the terrorists had the current attacks planned out ahead of time. Either the keycard heist by the boyfriend was planned, which doesn't make sense for this group of terrorists attack on Russia, or the terrorists were on auto-dial with a strung-out junkie in case he came across anything that "looked important." The whole keycard scenario seemed much more planned out, but it doesn't make any sense to have BEEN planned out. Maybe Im' missing something.

I had no problem watching Edgar go. Such an annoying character.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jradford said:


> One thing I have issues with is the whole "keycard" scenario. Are we to believe that the head terrorist just kind of threw the CTU attack together in a couple of hours? These canisters were supposed to be in Russia by now, so I don't buy that the terrorists had the current attacks planned out ahead of time. Either the keycard heist by the boyfriend was planned, which doesn't make sense for this group of terrorists attack on Russia, or the terrorists were on auto-dial with a strung-out junkie in case he came across anything that "looked important." The whole keycard scenario seemed much more planned out, but it doesn't make any sense to have BEEN planned out. Maybe Im' missing something.


Everything we had seen was misdirection to take focus away from the actual plot of the mastermind. The keycard gambit was part of the plan from the very beginning.

We still don't even know what the primary objective is, just that gassing CTU plays a significant role in it.


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

I think C Thomas "Pony Boy" Howell is in cahoots with robocop. Im guessing Kim and C were set up by Robo during her time of need. He shoulda hooked her up with a dermatologist!


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

dsb411 said:


> I think C Thomas "Pony Boy" Howell is in cahoots with robocop. Im guessing Kim and C were set up by Robo during her time of need. He shoulda hooked her up with a dermatologist!


Gotta be a connection there. The evilness of no dermatologist.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

beldar said:


> No one could have anticipated that terrorists would attack CTU headquarters.


Mr. Chocolate Milk, meet Mr. Nose Squirt


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Everything we had seen was misdirection to take focus away from the actual plot of the mastermind. The keycard gambit was part of the plan from the very beginning.
> 
> We still don't even know what the primary objective is, just that gassing CTU plays a significant role in it.


You may be correct, but if that's true, I don't think they've made it very explicit. You would think that if Bierko never intended for the canisters to leave on the ship and it was always his intention to double-cross Walt Cummings and release the gas on US soil, they would have done a better job of communicating that to the viewers. However, as viewers we've been led to believe that the original plan was to release the gas in Moscow and it's only because of the complications at the port that the canisters aren't on a ship in the Pacific right now.

Based on what the viewers have been led to believe, the attack on CTU was put together in a matter of hours, after the attack on Suvarov failed. It's entirely possible that Bierko & Co. always intended the attack on CTU and whatever else they had planned, but that doesn't make sense with the rest of the events of the day.

Finally, if the attack on CTU was preplanned, it hinged on Hobbit's sister's boyfriend stealing his keycard and on Hobbit not reporting it missing. However, prior to 8:00 this morning (24 time), Hobbit didn't even work at that office and Bierko would have had no reason to utilize him as the mark (unless he's in on the whole thing, which I don't believe and which would be terribly inconsistent with most of his actions).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Finally, if the attack on CTU was preplanned, it hinged on Hobbit's sister's boyfriend stealing his keycard and on Hobbit not reporting it missing. However, prior to 8:00 this morning (24 time), Hobbit didn't even work at that office and Bierko would have had no reason to utilize him as the mark (unless he's in on the whole thing, which I don't believe and which would be terribly inconsistent with most of his actions).


Actually, if The Hobbit had NOT gone to CTU, the plan would have had a better chance of succeeding, since there wouldn't have been the problem of somebody's access card being used when the legitimate user is in the building...perhaps the original plan was to get the card from the Hobbit at District, and use it at CTU.


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

Why couldn't they have just killed Kim off....

I would have soooo loved to see her gasp her last breath instead of Edgar....and then maybe have a mountain lion maul her in the CTU office just to make sure she's actually gone


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I saw his name in the opening credits but don't recall noticing him in the show. What part did he play?


He was Kim's annoying boyfriend...A match made in heaven...can't wait for them to procreate....


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

I loved the episode and am going to miss Edgar as well.

The only thing that really bothers me about the keycard situation is how did Lyn get back in the builing after he got mugged? His sis had the card.


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

Cboath said:


> I loved the episode and am going to miss Edgar as well.
> 
> The only thing that really bothers me about the keycard situation is how did Lyn get back in the builing after he got mugged? His sis had the card.


Yes - that's true - they just glossed over that. Plus why wasn't his card de-activated when he was taken into custody?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

reggers said:


> ....and then maybe have a mountain lion maul her in the CTU office just to make sure she's actually gone


OK, that made me laugh...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm still wondering why, after 10 hours (or was it 11? I forget which hour it was), they had a nice database about Michelle Dessler-Almeida's death detailed in their computers, complete with a huge DECEASED message in big red letters across her profile. Automated popups of dead body pictures, the works.

With the crisis and all, where would they have had the time? Maybe that's what all the no-name CTU people floating in the background do all day.

Greg


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

reggers said:


> Yes - that's true - they just glossed over that. Plus why wasn't his card de-activated when he was taken into custody?


Because he would have had to pay the full daily fee when he left the parking lot!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

gchance said:


> I'm still wondering why, after 10 hours (or was it 11? I forget which hour it was), they had a nice database about Michelle Dessler-Almeida's death detailed in their computers, complete with a huge DECEASED message in big red letters across her profile. Automated popups of dead body pictures, the works.
> 
> With the crisis and all, where would they have had the time? Maybe that's what all the no-name CTU people floating in the background do all day.
> 
> Greg


To me that's easily possible as having dataprocessing and records people who's sole jobs is to input and distribute info in the system.

Since some of the info needs to be accessable asap, it takes no time to transfer a coroners report and scan related photos into the records. As far as the deceased thing, that's as simple as a flag in the file.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

dsb411 said:


> I think C Thomas "Pony Boy" Howell is in cahoots with robocop. Im guessing Kim and C were set up by Robo during her time of need. He shoulda hooked her up with a dermatologist!


You may be onto something here, Maybe RoboAgent recruited Dr. CTH to brainwash Kim into an elite killer, without her knowledge of course, thus putting her life in mortal peril... again.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

busyba said:


> Everything we had seen was misdirection to take focus away from the actual plot of the mastermind. *The keycard gambit was part of the plan from the very beginning.*
> 
> We still don't even know what the primary objective is, just that gassing CTU plays a significant role in it.


Maybe... they DO have plenty of time to explain it... but c'mon! These canisters were going to Russia without any hiccups. I know I'm being too close-minded about the 24verse, and usually I'm not, but for some reason this is annoying me. (I'm well aware there are many other things that SHOULD annoy me more.)


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> You may be correct, but if that's true, I don't think they've made it very explicit. You would think that if Bierko never intended for the canisters to leave on the ship and it was always his intention to double-cross Walt Cummings and release the gas on US soil, they would have done a better job of communicating that to the viewers. However, as viewers we've been led to believe that the original plan was to release the gas in Moscow and it's only because of the complications at the port that the canisters aren't on a ship in the Pacific right now.
> 
> Based on what the viewers have been led to believe, the attack on CTU was put together in a matter of hours, after the attack on Suvarov failed. It's entirely possible that Bierko & Co. always intended the attack on CTU and whatever else they had planned, but that doesn't make sense with the rest of the events of the day.
> 
> Finally, if the attack on CTU was preplanned, it hinged on Hobbit's sister's boyfriend stealing his keycard and on Hobbit not reporting it missing. However, prior to 8:00 this morning (24 time), Hobbit didn't even work at that office and Bierko would have had no reason to utilize him as the mark (unless he's in on the whole thing, which I don't believe and which would be terribly inconsistent with most of his actions).


I should have just quoted this instead of what I wrote right above. THIS is exactly what is bothering me.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I didn't watch these until yesterday, and I happened to see a headline on Yahoo that said "Fan Favorite on 24 Meets Demise". I usually hate spoilers, but I didn't mind that one too much. It left me on pins and needles about who was going to die.


Spoiler



I mean, Jack is the only fan favorite I knew of and Kiefer keeps threatening that he wants Jack to die in the middle of a season. So the episodes were pretty intense for me. (I didn't really think Jack would die, but still!)



As for any of the stupid or nonsensical stuff that goes on, I just don't care. I check my brain at the door when watching 24. I love that absolutely anything can happen even if it is completely illogical. Just makes it more fun as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Am I missing something? What are all the references to Kim and a mountain lion?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

rawbi01 said:


> Am I missing something? What are all the references to Kim and a mountain lion?


Season 2


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

rawbi01 said:


> Am I missing something? What are all the references to Kim and a mountain lion?


The season with the nuculear bomb (3, I think), Kim is in the mountains and gets caught in a bear trap while a mountain lion licks his lips nearby.

For 24, it was the absolutle pinnacle of it's constant ridiculous perilous situations that Kim would get put in.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

busyba said:


> The season with the nuculear bomb (3, I think), Kim is in the mountains and gets caught in a bear trap while a mountain lion licks his lips nearby.
> 
> For 24, it was the absolutle pinnacle of it's constant ridiculous perilous situations that Kim would get put in.


That was season two. Season three had her working at CTU; presumably so Jack could make sure no mean mountain lions could get to her.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

[Will Ferrell as George Bush] You sure that's not a puma? [/Will]


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

jeff92k7 said:


> That was season two. Season three had her working at CTU; presumably so Jack could make sure no mean mountain lions could get to her.


Unless it pounces on a Hobbit and steals its keycard.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Didn't the terrorist (whichever one broke into CTU) say when he was re-programming Lynn's keycard that he needed to change the identity but retain the access and privileges? I guess he partially failed at that; it got him through the executive entrance, but they were able to see that Lynn's keycard had been used. It's unusual that the terrorists (or the good guys even) screw things up like that. Anyone can hack anything on this show, or they state pretty explicitly that it can't be done, or they make it obvious to the audience when a character overlooks something critical but doesn't notice.

I was a little sad about Edgar, but they didn't exactly give him a sympathetic send-off. It seemed like a strong implication that he deserved it for sending the hot chick who I was hoping would become a main character off to die since he didn't have time for unimportant things like a terrorist breaching the hard perimeter that is CTU. Speaking of that, when Jack brought Henderson in to CTU, there didn't even appear to be a gate to the parking lot. I was surprised Jack even had him outdoors at all, I believe they have an indoor entrance for bringing in prisoners. Actually, I would think they'd only have a parking garage, let alone a parking lot with no gate and that close to the street.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Zevida said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch these until yesterday, and I happened to see a headline on Yahoo that said "Fan Favorite on 24 Meets Demise". I usually hate spoilers, but I didn't mind that one too much. It left me on pins and needles about who was going to die. I mean, Jack is the only fan favorite I knew of and Kiefer keeps threatening that he wants Jack to die in the middle of a season. So the episodes were pretty intense for me. (I didn't really think Jack would die, but still!)


For someone who hates spoilers, that's quite the bomb you dropped there, no?

IRS


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

jlb said:


> I got teary eyed .....I'm such a sap.


I got teary eyed at Edgar's death too........................tears of joy.



jlb said:


> I do have to admit, it was nice to see Elisha back......


Not nice at all for me.



rawbi01 said:


> Poor Edgar... What was going on with Kim's chin? I guess she did not have time for better make up. That's the problem with HDTV you can see all the flaws..


As was mentioned, not just in HDTV. I know there's a lot of people that think she's hot, but I've never thought she was very attractive. Yes, she probably has a good body (as shown in some B movie she was in about a hooker), but her face is just not attractive unless it's covered in makeup and airbrushed.



hefe said:


> They are really telegraphing their every move...either that, or 4+ season of watching this show has fine tuned my ability to see just about every plot turn before it happens. Still entertaining, I just feel bad that I know most of what will occur next week.


Agreed. I must have been saying "shoot his wife in the leg" for 5 minutes to my wife, before Jack finally pulled the trigger.



kdelande said:


> Someone asked if someone likes/hates Edgar, do they like/hate Chloe? I hated Edgar and LOVE Chloe, mainly because of this. Mary Lynn R. can act, Louis can't.


I don't/didn't like either one. I have no idea if Mary Lynn can act or not, because in this show she's one dimensional (pouty/surly/*****y) and I've never seen her in anything else. Maybe she's just like that and is not acting at all. Plus, she's gross looking.



scooterboy said:


> I recognized both C. Thomas and JoBeth immediately - I guess I'm good at that.
> 
> To me, JoBeth will always be Karen from The Big Chill, and C.Thomas will always be the victim of The Hitcher (eating the french fry that was really a finger).


Ditto everything you said (although with C.Thomas it's a tie between The Hitcher and Pony Boy). I never look at the credits of a show, because I like figuring out who all the guest stars are.



bruinfan said:


> For someone who hates spoilers, that's quite the bomb you dropped there, no?


No. He's talking about something that happened in this episode (Edgar dying). That's not a spoiler.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> ... but her face is just not attractive unless it's covered in makeup and airbrushed.


Ah, the old "butter face..."


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

hefe said:


> Ah, the old "butter face..."


Exactly.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Kevin Dillon's face - Matt LeBlanc's acting = C. Thomas Howell


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, if The Hobbit had NOT gone to CTU, the plan would have had a better chance of succeeding, since there wouldn't have been the problem of somebody's access card being used when the legitimate user is in the building...perhaps the original plan was to get the card from the Hobbit at District, and use it at CTU.


Dumb question. If he lost the card when he got mugged and the card gets him into CTU, how did he get back in? Even if he tailgated to get in ( mostly not allowed in SCIFs), how did he get access to rooms within the facility? In my office you also have to display the badge at all time and use to go from room to room.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I realize it's important to discuss the buttery goodness of Kim Bauer's face & body but...

Has anyone gotten reports of John McCain's whereabouts? He's obviously not with RoboCop, and isn't with Jack... is he in the room with Samwise Gamgee?

WE NEED TO KNOW!

Greg


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

... and some of those people keep working at CTU.

Well, they had their chance to quit.

Mole, Mole, Mole, Mole, Nerve Gas.


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

gchance said:


> I realize it's important to discuss the buttery goodness of Kim Bauer's face & body but...
> 
> ...
> 
> Greg


Just to make it clear....the "Butter Face" reference means: "She's got a great body...but her face..."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Mole, Mole, Mole, Mole, Nerve Gas.


How is that played? Is it like Duck, Duck, Goose?

I don't think I want to lose in that game.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

reggers said:


> Just to make it clear....the "Butter Face" reference means: "She's got a great body...but her face..."


And to make it clear... I don't like her face OR body. Let the cougar have it, I'll take Michelle Dessler (RIP).

Greg


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Dumb question. If he lost the card when he got mugged and the card gets him into CTU, how did he get back in? Even if he tailgated to get in ( mostly not allowed in SCIFs), how did he get access to rooms within the facility? In my office you also have to display the badge at all time and use to go from room to room.


24 can be almost unbearable to watch sometimes if you've ever worked in a real secure facility


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> No. He's talking about something that happened in this episode (Edgar dying). That's not a spoiler.


Well, never mind then  


Spoiler



i was thinking about the promo from next week


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

chewbaccad said:


> 24 can be almost unbearable to watch sometimes if you've ever worked in a real secure facility


My bathroom is more secure than CTU.

Although I think someone did release some nerve gas...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> Didn't the terrorist (whichever one broke into CTU) say when he was re-programming Lynn's keycard that he needed to change the identity but retain the access and privileges? I guess he partially failed at that; it got him through the executive entrance, but they were able to see that Lynn's keycard had been used. It's unusual that the terrorists (or the good guys even) screw things up like that. Anyone can hack anything on this show, or they state pretty explicitly that it can't be done, or they make it obvious to the audience when a character overlooks something critical but doesn't notice.


I don't think this was a failure or screw up by the terrorist. He didn't have access to the CTU network in order to create a new person in the database. He simply changed the picture and name that were encoded on the card. The information on the card that allowed someone into CTU couldn't be changed or it wouldn't work so the database that Chloe checked to determine if the card had been used still registered that that particular card had been used.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Elisha not attractive? You do know we're talking about this girl, right?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Yes, I don't understand the issue. Elisha not Attractive? Huh? On what planet?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> ... and some of those people keep working at CTU.
> 
> Well, they had their chance to quit.
> 
> Mole, Mole, Mole, Mole, Nerve Gas.


I thought it was Mole, Mole, *Bomb*, Mole, Mole, Nerve Gas.


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

Another vote for CT Howell being somehow connected to RoboHenderson. Since he doesn't work for CTU, I guess he's not officially a mole. More like just a weasel.

As for Elisha, she had me at "EEEEEEEK!!!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> I thought it was Mole, Mole, *Bomb*, Mole, Mole, Nerve Gas.


Divorced beheaded died, divorced beheaded survived?

No, that was something else...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

You forgot love triangle.

Mole, Mole, Love Triangle, Bomb, Mole, Love Triangle, Mole, Nerve Gas.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> I don't think this was a failure or screw up by the terrorist. He didn't have access to the CTU network in order to create a new person in the database. He simply changed the picture and name that were encoded on the card. The information on the card that allowed someone into CTU couldn't be changed or it wouldn't work so the database that Chloe checked to determine if the card had been used still registered that that particular card had been used.


That makes sense, thanks. I guess it's so rare to see someone in 24 be limited in their ability to hack something, that I just assumed he'd be able to change the card and whatever else he'd need to related to that. I do think that they usually point out such things though.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> You forgot love triangle.
> 
> Mole, Mole, Love Triangle, Bomb, Mole, Love Triangle, Mole, Nerve Gas.


You could also throw in killed/excused CTU directors, since we're losing an average of 1 or 2 a season... This place has gotta be like working for Darth Vader. You're just waiting for the guy ahead of you in line to die so you can get the promotion.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

chewbaccad said:


> You could also throw in killed/excused CTU directors, since we're losing an average of 1 or 2 a season... This place has gotta be like working for Darth Vader. You're just waiting for the guy ahead of you in line to die so you can get the promotion.


"You've failed me for the last time!"


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Who wins between Darth Vader and Jack Bauer?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> For someone who hates spoilers, that's quite the bomb you dropped there, no?


Uh, no, I obviously didn't think that was a spoiler, since I abhor spoilers and avoid them like the plague and since it is complete and utter speculation and is not even necessarily going to happen. But I spoiler tagged it because I'm the last person who wants to ruin things for others.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Elisha not attractive? You do know we're talking about this girl, right?
> 
> Yep. And I've seen her look very good in stills and in some movies where they spend a lot of money on lighting and makeup. Have you seen her on 24? She doesn't look even close to the way she looks in that pic (or any other fashion shot you'll see). Some women have natural beauty and some need a lot of makeup. She's the latter.


----------



## boneill (Feb 7, 2004)

People actually liked Edgar? Ugh. I'm with the Philly guy...



> Not only did Edgar send that poor girl off to be murdered but if he'd have had one less cheeseburger at lunch he would have been quick and nimble enough to make it to safety.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I think he went back to 'make sure' she was dead. I took that as an act of kindness and that it was unfortunate that it led to his demise


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

That guy Kim was with is ultra annoying. Audrey tells Kim she needs to speak to her in private and "he" tells Audrey it is OK for him to stay? Audrey should have told him to GTFO.

Then he stands up to Jack. I fully expected Jack to say something like, "I've killed (insert body count here, I lost track) people today, you want to make it one more?" Or "The only reason you are still breathing right now is because I'm saving these last two rounds for the next terrorist that shows up here." 

I watch 24 because it is mindless entertainment, but it is a shame because it could be so much better with just a bit more attention to detail. Oh well.

Mitch


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> Who wins between Darth Vader and Jack Bauer?


Forget that! What about a fight between Jack and Chuck Norris! 

That kim can sure pick her boyfriends, and jack hates em all. I'm sure there's some sort of conspiract threaded about him doing bad deeds at CTU... or is that just to Kim? 

I don't have too much to add about the back-to-back eps (other than I loved the airing) too serious, but I am surprised about the number of replies to this thread. Write on!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cancermatt said:


> Forget that! What about a fight between Jack and Chuck Norris!
> 
> That kim can sure pick her boyfriends,


maybe she learned her lesson and won't date boys anymore.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> I'll take Michelle Dessler (RIP).


Even now?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Everyone is forgetting Diane! (or the slave)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> Even now?


Ooh, good point.

Alright, I'll take some Chloevage.

Greg


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

jradford said:


> One thing I have issues with is the whole "keycard" scenario. Are we to believe that the head terrorist just kind of threw the CTU attack together in a couple of hours? These canisters were supposed to be in Russia by now, so I don't buy that the terrorists had the current attacks planned out ahead of time. Either the keycard heist by the boyfriend was planned, which doesn't make sense for this group of terrorists attack on Russia, or the terrorists were on auto-dial with a strung-out junkie in case he came across anything that "looked important." The whole keycard scenario seemed much more planned out, but it doesn't make any sense to have BEEN planned out. Maybe Im' missing something.


 Totally agree. Moreover, unless I'm mistaken, Lynn wasn't even a CTU regular; he was sent there at the beginning of the crisis. So it would have been pretty hard for anybody to plan ahead with his sister and her boyfriend.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kevdog said:


> Totally agree. Moreover, unless I'm mistaken, Lynn wasn't even a CTU regular; he was sent there at the beginning of the crisis. So it would have been pretty hard for anybody to plan ahead with his sister and her boyfriend.


As I said before:

Actually, if The Hobbit had NOT gone to CTU, the plan would have had a better chance of succeeding, since there wouldn't have been the problem of somebody's access card being used when the legitimate user is in the building...perhaps the original plan was to get the card from the Hobbit at District, and use it at CTU.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> "You've failed me for the last time!"


Jack: "Chloe, I need the blueprints to the death star on my Treo, NOW. We don't have time! The terrorists are going to blow up the planet if we don't find the Syntox Nerve Gas!!!"

Darth: "I sense a disturbance in the force. None that I've felt since Jack Bauer was killed for the Chinese ambassador incident..."

Jar Jar: "Meesa thinks Kim Bauer is hot"

ObiWan:"Use the force, Jack... No Jack I said USE the Force, not ABUSE your force!!"

Sorry if this spoiled the upcoming trilogy.


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

hefe said:


> How is that played? Is it like Duck, Duck, Goose?
> 
> I don't think I want to lose in that game.


Thanks, I almost woke up the chi-hua-hua in the next room by laughing.


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> President Palmer was in Major League... Cerrano, the voodoo player.


For the first two seasons, I couldn't look at him without thinking "Hats for bats. Keep bats warm."


----------



## slapshot (Feb 12, 2002)

Does anyone have a copy of this 2 hour episode? I was on vacation only to come home and find my Tivo dead,and all it's recordings gone  

Even a tape would be cool.


----------

